# Neuling braucht viiieel Hilfe



## Snowie (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

ich bin ganz neu hier und weiß nicht, ob ich hier richtig bin, also bitte steinigt mich nicht gleich xD
Habe auch schon gegoogelt aber leider nix dazu gefunden was mir weiter hilft.

Also ich komm gleich zur Sache:
Ich würde mir gern in meinem Innenhof einen Hochteich anlegen. Habe aber von Teichen so überhaupt keine Ahnung.
Mein allererstes Problem:
Ich hab im Baumarkt ein Hochbeet gefunden was ich ganz hübsch finde. Also es ist ein Holzkasten 100x50x50. Kann ich da einfach Teichfolie reinlegen (wenn ja wie mach ich die fest?) oder fällt mir das teil dann auseinander wenn ich wasser reinfülle?

Wenn ich das bepflanzen will, wie geht das? also tu ich da erde rein oder setzt ich einfach die töpfchen in denen die im baumarkt verkauft werden, da unten rein? Oder ganz anders?

Wie muss ich mich um das ding kümmern? also woher weiß ich das die wasserqualität stimmt usw. was muss ich tun eben. Brauch ich da ne Pumpe?

Ihr seht, ich habe wirklich Null Ahnung...
Also Biiiiiiiiitte :beeten klärt mich auf!


----------



## niri (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuling braucht viiieel Hilfe*

hi snowie,

herzlich willkommen im forum :Willkommen2 !

zu deinen fragen: 

die holzkonstruktion für deinen hochteich soll stabil genug sein, um dem wasserdruck standhalten zu können. zu dem hochbeet kann ich nichts sagen, da ich nicht weiß, wie da die holzteile miteinander verbunden werden.

sollte das gestell stabil genung sein, kannst du selbsverständlich mir teichfolie arbeiten. wie du sie befestigst, hängt wiederum von der holzkonstruktion ab.

bepflanzen kannst du so einen teich, in dem du die teichpflanzen in pflanzkörbe einsetzst (z.b. mit feinem aquarienkies als pflanzsubstrat) und sie entschprechend ihren bedürfnissen an die wassertiefe im teich verteilst. du kannst ziegelsteine verwenden um verschiedene wasserhöhen zu erreichen.

du solltest immer vor dem pflanzen die teichpflanzen aus den kleinen töpfchen, in welchen du sie kaufst, herausholen, die dunkle erde entfernen (sonst sind algen vorprogrammiert) und dann die planzen wie oben beschrieben einsetzen. für nährstoffbedürftige pflanzen wie z.b. eine seerose ist ein lehm/sandgemisch empfehlenswert.

da solch ein teich für fische viel zu klein ist, brauchst du auch keine pumpe.

ich hoffe, ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen.

liebe grüße
ina


----------



## fleur (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuling braucht viiieel Hilfe*

Hallo Snowie,

erstmal :Willkommen2  bei den :crazy  Teichianern

Ich heiße Carin und hier im Forum ist's gern ein bißchen kuschelig mit Vornamen

Du wirst hier nicht gesteinigt !

Zu deinen Fragen:

100x50x50  ist das Breite/Länge/Tiefe ????? d.h. wie tief wird der Teich ????

*Stelle unbedingt Bilder von deinem Holzkasten ins Forum*
dann können die Fragen zu : Einlegen von Teichfolie, Befestigung und Stabilität der Kiste beantwortet werden

*auf keinen Fall Erde einbringen*   - auch keine Teicherde - Wurzelballen abspülen - als Substrat Sand und evt. Lehm - in Plastikkörbe mit Flies o.ä. - mit Kies u/o Steinen fixieren/beschweren

empfohlene Pflanztiefe der jeweiligen Pflanzen beachten  

Faustregel: je mehr Pflanzen + je weniger Nährstoffe = je weniger Algen + je besser ("schöner") die Wasserqualität

*ABER: zuallererst: Suchbegriffe eingeben (Hochteich/Minteich etc.) + Beiträge im Forum lesen !!!! *

Es gibt einige Miniteichspezialisten hier und keiner wird dich steinigen

schönen Sonntag noch
Carin


----------



## Snowie (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuling braucht viiieel Hilfe*

Hallo +g+
Danke schonmal für die Antworten.

Ich hab die Holzkiste noch nicht gekauft, daher kann ich auch keine fotos einstellen.
Habe eben nur gelesen, dass hochteiche irgendwie mit gittern verstärkt sind usw. das ist da halt nicht der fall. aber es ist ja ziemlich klein also 1m ist die breite, 50 hoch (geschätzt) und 50 tief. Soooo viel Wasser passt da ja nicht rein dass das einen enormen wasserdruck gibt (denk ich mir jetzt mal *hust*)

Wo bekommt man denn Lehm her?

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Buch zu kaufen (ich brauche immer Bücher für alles  ) Weiß jemand ob jenes hier gut ist: Buch

Weil im moment weiß ich eben gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll, bei uns im baumarkt gibt es kaum pflanzen, da wollt ich im internet bestellen und da muss ich logischerweise genau planen nur meistens steht nich dabei wie die pflanze es gern hat *überfordernt ist*:crazy


----------



## fleur (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuling braucht viiieel Hilfe*

Hi Snowie,

- Lehm brauchst du nicht unbedingt, kommt auf die Pflanze an, Seerosen mögen halt gern ein bisschen Lehm dazu

- das Buch kenne ich nicht
-schade, daß du die Beiträge im Forum nicht lesen magst, kann man übgrigens auch alles ausdrucken

bzgl. Pflanzen : 
schau mal bei Nymphaion.de rein (= auch Moderator im Forum) z.B. unter "Teich im Haus, innen" o.ä.

bzgl. Pflanztiefe:
Aufstellung in: mein schöner garten.de/Pflanzenlexikon/Wassergarten

ciao, Carin


----------



## niri (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuling braucht viiieel Hilfe*

hi snowie,

das von dir ausgesuchte buch ist o.k. mach aber bitte nicht den fehler, gekaufte teicherde für deine teichpflanzen zu nehmen. ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber es kann sein, dass diese vom autor empfohlen wird.

den lehm beokommst du am leichtestem dann, wenn der boden in deiner umgebung lehmig ist. sollte es nicht der fall sein, suche nach lehmgruben oder wirf tante google an  , es gibts auch shops, die trockenen lehm anbieten.

lg
ina


----------



## Nebelschnecke (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuling braucht viiieel Hilfe*

Auch von mir ein   und :Willkommen2 
Ich bin auch noch nicht lange hier, muss aber sagen dass ich mich hier gut aufgehoben fühle.
Hier kannst Du Fragen stellen - und sind sie in Deinen Augen noch so banal - hier bekommst Du immer eine Antwort (ohne blöde Kommentare), Du bekommst Links die weiter helfen, und Du mußt nicht ewig und drei Tage auf Antworten warten.
Also alles in allem: Spar Dir das Geld für das Buch, investiere lieber in Pflanzen und lies Dich hier schlau - dann bist Du mit Infos gut versorgt 

Mal an alle ein fettes    
Gruß Ruth


----------



## Eugen (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuling braucht viiieel Hilfe*

Hallo  Snowie,

wenn Dir das Hochbeet schon so gefällt, ein Gestaltungsvorschlag von mir :

Kauf dir noch eine möglichst große Mörtelwanne ( ca. 5 - 6 € )
dazu.
In die Zwischenräume kannst du Styropor stecken, das gut isoliert,
Die Dichtigkeit und Statik ist damit auch gewährleistet
Und den Rand kann man mit irgendwelchen Topfpflanzen,Steinen etc. schön gestalten.


----------



## Snowie (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuling braucht viiieel Hilfe*

ah danke für die antworten.  

Ich hab mich jetzt erstmal ein bissi belesen. Trotzdem muss ich euch noch weiter durchlöchern ^^

Also ich dachte mir das jetzt so: Ich kaufe diesen Holzkasten, lege ihn mit teichfolie aus und hoffe, dass er nicht auseinander fällt :beeten 
(meint ihr das könnte bei so wenig wasser passieren?)
Ich hab wie gesagt kein Bild von dem Kasten aber von einem anderen Beet, welches auf die gleiche weise gebaut ist, vielleicht hilft das ja ¿ (Ironie)
einmal
zweimal

Dann pack ich Verlegesand (richtig?) als Bodendeckung unten rein.

Für verschiedene pflanzhöhen wollte ich Steine reinstellen, meint ihr ich stelle die lieber vorher rein und mach die folie drüber oder stell ich die steine auf die folie?

Das führt mich weiter zur nächsten frage:
Wenn ich jetzt eine pflanze auf 10cm wasserhöhe pflanzen will, setzt ich die dann in einen korb auf die steine, in der entsprechenden höhe oder pack ich das substrat auf die steine.

Fragen über Fragen :shock


----------



## Christine (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuling braucht viiieel Hilfe*

Hallo WieistdenndeinrichtigerNamejetzteigentlich????

auch von mir :Willkommen2 bei uns.

Gibt es im Baumarkt eventuell für diese Pflanzgefäße auch die passenden Kunststoffeinsätze. Dann kannst Du Dir nämlich den Zinnober mit der Folie sparen.

Die Steine auf jeden Fall auf die Folie. Vielliecht noch einen Folienrest zur Sicherheit dazwischen. Die Steine unter der Folie kannst Du vergessen, so eine kleine Berg- und Talbahn kriegst Du nicht anständig glatt gebügelt.

Ich würde Pflanzkörbe auf einzelnen Steinen plazieren. Dann brauchst Du weniger Steine und hast mehr Wasser. Je mehr Wasser, desto besser.

Verlegesand ist super. Zur Not tuts auch eine Tüte Spielsand und eine Hand voll Lehm.

Und dann bitte eine Doku in unserer Miniteichrubrik.


----------



## Nebelschnecke (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuling braucht viiieel Hilfe*

Eventuell irre ich mich jetzt, berichtigt mich bitte wenn nötig:

Willst Du Dir ein Pflanzenhochbeet kaufen und zweckentfremden?
Da habe ich die Befürchtung dass es zwischen Holz und Folie zu arg schwitzen könnte, welches - evtl. - nachteilig für das Holz sein könnte.
Auch bin ich mir wegen der Verarbeitung nicht sicher ob das Wasser da bleibt wo es ist. Immer vorausgesetzt es handelt sich um ein Pflanzhochbeet 

Was Substrat und Korb angeht, so warte ich gleich mal mit auf Antworten. Ich hab beide Varianten bei mir und bin mit keiner wirklich richtig zufrieden 
Mörtelkübel: Find ich ne gute Idee vom Eugen 
Hab ich auch mit angefangen, muß sagen in ihnen läuft es besser wie in meinem Teich (235l) - warum auch immer...
Wegen dem Verlegesand: ich hab auf dem Grund nur ein paar mittlere Steine und eine halbe Gehwegssplatte (wg. der Pumpe).
Bodengrund bildet sich doch automatisch - dachte ich 
Weiter viel Spaß beim Planen
Gruß Ruth


----------



## Snowie (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuling braucht viiieel Hilfe*

Ah super dankeschön *freu*

Da fällt mir noch was ein.
Von wo aus messe ich denn die Pflanztiefe?
Also wenn eine pflanze zb. eine wasserhöhe von 20 cm braucht, wo fange ich dann an diese zu messen? Am oberen ende der wurzel, also da wo die pflanze "anfängt"?

Ja das dürfte dann aber noch etwas dauern mit der dokumentation *lach*
Wird wohl noch dauern bis ich das wirklich richtig realisieren kann.

(kleine frage am rande, wie ist denn dieser shop hier? lohnt es da zu bestellen? http://shop.seerosenwelt.de/ und wie werden so pflanzen eigentlich verschickt?)

Vielen lieben Dank für die ganze Hilfe,
Viola 

edit: war ich zu schnell ^^
Ja es ist ein Pflanzenhochbeet was ich zweckentfremden wollte. Eigentlich auch aus rein finanziellen gründen weil das ziemlich günstig ist und ich dachte vielleicht geht das ja


----------



## niri (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuling braucht viiieel Hilfe*

hi snowie,



> Von wo aus messe ich denn die Pflanztiefe?
> Also wenn eine pflanze zb. eine wasserhöhe von 20 cm braucht, wo fange ich dann an diese zu messen? Am oberen ende der wurzel, also da wo die pflanze "anfängt"?



genau.

die hochbeete auf deinen bildern sind mir als pflanzkästen bekannt. sie haben unterschiedliche qualität, können sehr stabil oder auch etwas wakelig   sein.
die stabilen würden meiner meinung nach dem wasserdruck standhalten. es gibt aber auch solche pflanzkästen mit richtigen kunstoffeinsätzen, solche habe ich selbst, als kleine sumpflandschaft. sie sind für den zweck (ein miniteich) am besten geeignet, da auch winterfest. deine selbstgebastelte kreation aber (mit folie) müsste dann im winter geleert werden, bzw. müssen schräge wände vorgeformt werden.

lg ina


----------



## Snowie (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuling braucht viiieel Hilfe*

Ja das mit dem Überwintern hab ich mitlerweile auch rausgefunden (dass das bei dem nicht gehen würde)

Wie ist das denn mit winterharten pflanzen, heißt dass die sind gleichzeitig auch frostbeständig?

Ich denke ich werde erstmal durch die anliegenden baumärkte tingeln und schauen ob es nicht noch was besseres gibt (das meinereiner auch bezahlen kann)


----------



## Nebelschnecke (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuling braucht viiieel Hilfe*

Hallo Snowie 
-wie immer auch Dein Name ist- (an dieser Stelle mal Blumenelschen  unterstützen )

Um noch einmal auf die Mörtelkübel zurückzukommen:
Die kosten wenig, es lässt sich in ihnen auf den unterschiedlichsten Höhen wunderbar bepflanzen, teilweise eingegraben lässt sich sogar eine Wasserkaskade bewerkstelligen. Um die hässliche schwarze Farbe zu verbergen hab ich sie z.B. mit Bambusmatten umrandet.
Versuch es doch erst einmal mit denen. Sieh es als Übung an, die nicht viel kostet. Denn Du wirst die erste Zeit viel herumexperimentieren müssen bis alles gut läuft.
In der Zwischenzeit kannst Du ja die Baumärkte unsicher machen und Deine "persönlich perfekte" Teichlösung suchen 
Liebe Grüße Ruth


----------



## Snowie (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuling braucht viiieel Hilfe*

Mein Name steht da oben ^^

Mörtelkübel sind halt auch ziemlich klein das fand ich doof weil der sich dann so im hof verliert 
Ich glaube irgendwo steht noch ne alte zinkwann *denk*


----------



## Nebelschnecke (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuling braucht viiieel Hilfe*

Hallo Viola,
 Tschuldigung, hab ich glatt übersehen...
Hast Du mal die Teichbilder hier im Forum durchgesehen?
Da kannst Du Dir sicherlich jede Menge Anregungen holen 
Gruß nochmal von Ruth


----------



## niri (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuling braucht viiieel Hilfe*

hi viola,



> Wie ist das denn mit winterharten pflanzen, heißt dass die sind gleichzeitig auch frostbeständig?



ja, die einheimischen frostharten pflanzen können im winter ohne schaden durchfrieren. es gibt aber viele schöne pflanzen aus anderen breiten (z.b. __ hechtkraut), die etwas frostempfindlicher sind und winterschutz brauchen.

lg
ina


----------



## Snowie (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuling braucht viiieel Hilfe*

Naaatürlich hab ich mir hier bilder angeschaut *neid*

Aber ich denke ich hör lieber auf euch und fange erstmal klein an.
Vielleicht mit kleinen schalen oder so einem halben Fässchen.

Dankeschööön


----------



## Christine (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuling braucht viiieel Hilfe*

Hallo Viola,

klein anfangen ist immer gut. Ich habe diese Pflanzkübel mit Plastikeinsatz bei Prak....er gesehen. Waren noch bezahlbar. Auf jeden Fall günstiger als diese halben Whiskyfässer, mit denen einige schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben, da sich da ganz gerne noch mal Stoffe im Holz verstecken, die das Gleichgewicht stören. 

Bei o.g. Baumarkt kannst Du Dir den Gartenkatalog downloaden, da müßten die Kübel drin sein. Ansonsten hab ich auch diverse Maurerbütten - sehr zu empfehlen. Eingegraben oder verkleidet mit Weidenmatte. Auch Zinkwannen. Sieht auch ganz gut aus. 

Obwohl die Krönung natürlich die Badewannen von Sunshine und Eugen sind.


----------



## Snowie (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuling braucht viiieel Hilfe*

Da ist mir grade noch was eingefallen...
wie ist das denn wenns regnet, so ein kleiner kübel ist ja schnell mal vollgekaufen...spült dass dann nich die pflanzen mit raus? (so schwimmpflanzen zb)


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuling braucht viiieel Hilfe*

Hi Viola,

normalerweise haben die Schwimmpflanzen wie z.B. __ Froschbiss oder __ Muschelblume Unterwasserwurzeln, die am Rand hängenbleiben.


----------



## Snowie (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuling braucht viiieel Hilfe*

Dankeschööööön


----------



## ---Torsten--- (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuling braucht viiieel Hilfe*



			
				niri schrieb:
			
		

> hi snowie,
> 
> herzlich willkommen im forum :Willkommen2 !
> 
> ...


das wiederspricht sich dann aber, denn ein lehm/sandgemisch ist nicht wirklich reich an nährstoffen, die pflanzen werden kümmern und es muss gedüngt werden

ich teste grad die teicherde und bin da zu einem erstaunlichen ergebnis gekommen, denn wenn der teich nur 3-4 stunden sonne ausgesetzt ist lassen sich auch keine algen sehen
zu meinem testversuch gibs in der nächste woche mehr


----------



## Annett (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuling braucht viiieel Hilfe*

Hallo "Taucher".

Da wiederspricht sich m.M.n. gar nix. 

Für Seerosen nimmt man viiiiiel Lehm und wenig Sand (damit das Zeug etwas lockerer wird) und für die Pflanzenzone im normalen Teich nimmt man lehmhaltigen Sand = Sand mit etwas Lehm drin.
Der Lehm im Sand hat die Eigenschaft z.B. Phosphat locker an sich zu binden und dies dann bei Bedarf den Pflanzen (und nicht so sehr den Algen) zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Sogesehen puffert er ein wenig die Nährstoffschwankungen im Frühjahr.... 


P.S.: Teicherde ist nicht gleich Teicherde. Es wäre äußerst hilfreich, bei solchen Tips einen Produktnamen oder die Zusammensetzung anzugeben. Ich hab auch schon brauchbare Teicherde in einem Zooladen kaufen können - genauso aber auch den "schwarzen Mist".


----------



## niri (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuling braucht viiieel Hilfe*

hi taucher,

mit lehm/sandgemisch als substrat für nährstoffbedürftige pflanzen (z.b. __ iris, __ hechtkraut, __ pfeilkraut, seerosen) in miniteichen habe ich bis jetzt sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht. und ich habe in drei jahren schon viel ausprobiert  .

ich verwende in pflanzenkörben immer gebrochenen blähton als unterste schicht, dann kommt eine schicht lehm, dem 30-50% sand und etwas gebr. blähton beigemischt werden, abgedeckt wird diese schicht mit feinem kies. meine iris pseudacorus steht schon das dritte jahr im selben korb mit diesem substrat und sie hat ohne dünger auch dieses jahr geblüht. 

wie annett schon schrieb, ist lehm ein guter nährstoffspeicher, der 
auch die nährstoffe des wassers binden und bei bedarf wieder an die pflanzen abgeben kann. 

gedüngt werden bei mir nur seerosen mit osmocote düngerkegeln, die ich noch extra in selbstgemachte tonkugeln verpacke, damit die nährstoffe wirklich nur langsam abgegeben werden. ab und zu bekommt noch hechtkraut bei ausgelaugtem substrat eine düngekugel für __ aquarienpflanzen.

mit teicherde habe ich schon ein wenig erfahrungen gesammelt als pflanzsubstrat in meiner kleinen sumpflandschaft. im ersten jahr wuchsen pflanzen darin gut. im zweiten waren sie viel mickriger. als ich die kästen umgebaut habe und die erde herausholte, stank sie erbärmlich :? . das war bei lehm noch nie der fall. und 3-4 stunden sonne für seerosen sind meiner meinung nach einfach zu wenig.

lg
ina


----------



## DJ BigMac (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuling braucht viiieel Hilfe*

viola, was ist denn nun aus dem teichkübel geworden? 

ich bin nämlich an sowas auch dran. wir haben bei unserem passivhaus, 2x5 häuser, 1 gemeinsamer wintergarten, das eigentum durch pflanzkübel abgegrenzt. jetzt hab ich da zwei so holztröge stehen, grösse ca. 80 x 40 x 40 cm, richtig schwer die dinger. da ich nun noch platz hätte für einen pflanztrog hätte und ich meiner frau schon damals sagte dass des doch ne idee wäre in den einen pflanztrog noch ne art miniteich zu machen und ich gerade dieses thema hier gefunden habe, wollte ich einfach mal fragen ob da nun das projekt fertig ist und wie es aussieht. 
temparaturmäßig müssen wir uns im wintergarten keine sorgen machen, der ist beheizt und hat im winter seine 12-13 grad. also frostgefahr ist da absolut kein thema.

grüße jens


----------



## Snowie (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Neuling braucht viiieel Hilfe*

Hallo 

Schau doch mal hier unter Miniteiche -> Von der Pfütze zum Teich.
Da siehst du wie schön er sich entwickelt hat


----------

